# How far will Pavel Podkolzine go?



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

This guys stock raised like mad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If he continues to impress, he'll be taken by the Raptors at #4.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

6-8


----------



## Sofo2NY (Jun 1, 2003)

I say #4. The Raptors will take a chance on a good young big man.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

What happened to picks 5 and 6?


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Oh yeah, sorry i forgot to do 5-6


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*NO way Kiki passes on Pavel...*

let howard walk and sign arenas...a front line of nene and pavel would be impressive... and dont forget juwan howard, he seems to like it in denver for some weird reason...can nene play the 3?? i dont think so but that would be sick 3-5....nene howard pavel... plus if rodney white continues to progress the nuggets have no need for carmelo


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: NO way Kiki passes on Pavel...*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> let howard walk and sign arenas...a front line of nene and pavel would be impressive... and dont forget juwan howard, he seems to like it in denver for some weird reason...can nene play the 3?? i dont think so but that would be sick 3-5....nene howard pavel... plus if rodney white continues to progress the nuggets have no need for carmelo


They wont take pavel at 3.... if they dont want melo they will prob trade the 3rd pick to the raptors.. and get someone else from it..... its only smarter that way


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: NO way Kiki passes on Pavel...*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> let howard walk and sign arenas...a front line of nene and pavel would be impressive... and dont forget juwan howard, he seems to like it in denver for some weird reason...can nene play the 3?? i dont think so but that would be sick 3-5....nene howard pavel... plus if rodney white continues to progress the nuggets have no need for carmelo


so let howard walk but dont forget juwan howard? :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: NO way Kiki passes on Pavel...*



> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> 
> 
> They wont take pavel at 3.... if they dont want melo they will prob trade the 3rd pick to the raptors.. and get someone else from it..... its only smarter that way


OR we can draft melo at 3 and keep him? interesting thought...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i can't see him lasting past #4. 

i think the 3-man draft may now be a 4 man draft. what's more, i wouldn't be altogether surprised if pavel crept into the top 3. 

on the other hand, i would be VERY surprised if he was still available for miami at the 5.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Does anyone think that Pavel Podkolzine will just be another Zydrunas Ilgauskas? Sure The Big Z had foul trouble, but he didn't really have a reliable jump shot or really good post moves. 

Would teams really pass by on the second coming of KG(Chris Bosh) to get Pavel?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

he wont be taken at #4......


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Would teams really pass by on the second coming of KG(Chris Bosh) to get Pavel?


I would. I like Bosh more than Pavel. But Chris is very thin, at 6'11" in shoes and 225. Pavel is a monster at 7'5" 300. Teams are always looking for the next big center, and Pavel could be it. I would like to see Pavel workout against some possible NBA draftees though.


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

shawn bradley>pavel podkolzine


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> I would. I like Bosh more than Pavel. But Chris is very thin, at 6'11" in shoes and 225. Pavel is a monster at 7'5" 300. Teams are always looking for the next big center, and Pavel could be it. I would like to see Pavel workout against some possible NBA draftees though.


Hey Bosh did gain 15 pounds and is looking to gain more, good for him!
And the lowest Pavel will go is 5, I will be reeally suprised if Glen Grunwald doesn't take him at 4 unless someone else REALLY impresses him at workouts(Bosh, Lampe)


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Dever will take him at #3.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marbury 4 Life</b>!
> shawn bradley>pavel podkolzine


[strike]Are you on crack?[/strike]


Shawn bradley is terrible.
This guy Podkolzine is huge, 7-5 300 pounds. He can shoot the 3, and unblockable 3 because he is so tall.

Podkolzine is going to be a great player.

do no insult other posters


rynobot


----------



## Marbury 4 Life (Apr 9, 2003)

shawn bradley is the worst player in the league...i was just makin a comparision because i feel that pavel is waaaayyyy overrated and will be a bust.........


for the record, i'm not on crack


----------



## mercury (Apr 9, 2003)

IMHO Pod's a risky pick...it's been documented that he has ankle problems...for a 300LB er he'll be putting a lot of stress on his feet...he missed several games this year because of this injury...Darko say's Pods has a hard time walking sometimes....playing against air does not mean you have a polished post game and you don't want a guy this big hanging around the perimiter (even if he can hit some 3's).


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Pavel can NOT shoot from 3p land, especially not from the NBA line.

Take my word for it.


----------



## illmatic (May 23, 2003)

Pavel will go high because of his size. Simple... I say he will be taken at 4. Overall in the future I think Bosh will develop into a better player in the NBA. Pavel wont have the impact many expect.



:djparty:


----------



## JokerToTheThief (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> I think Dever will take him at #3.


Well, with Pavel, it's go big or go home. The upside is enormous but if you blow the pick, it'll cost you your job.

I don't think the Denver fans can wait a couple of years for Pavel to develope and for the Nugs to win 35 games.

The Nugs are already sitting on a 5th pick who may or may not pan out but most of their fans are probably thinking it's already a wasted pick. 

I'm not sure on the attendence figures for Denver but it's probably around 10,000 - 12,000 and I'm not sure whether the owner of the club is willing to wait .

With Melo, you can see him stepping in and putting up 12 -15 points a game, particularly if he's the first or second option.


----------



## Bearcat (Jul 15, 2002)

The Syracuse coach seems to think Carmelo will be scoring 20 or more points a night during his rookie season if he plays in Denver. Im guessin he will end up between 17 and 20. Denver has no one who can score and Carmelo will be takin lots of shots.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If you take him he is 2-3 years from helping and next year there will be even more bigs in the draft. I hope he gets taken top 12 so my Grizzlies don't think about taking him. However, if we take him I will post that he is the next coming of Sabonis!:grinning:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Does anyone think that Pavel Podkolzine will just be another Zydrunas Ilgauskas? Sure The Big Z had foul trouble, but he didn't really have a reliable jump shot or really good post moves.


I do. I think he is and will be injury prone. Just like Big Z.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

4 or 5, He wont pass Carmelo, and I dont know if he'll beat out Bosh


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JokerToTheThief</b>!
> 
> Well, with Pavel, it's go big or go home. The upside is enormous but if you blow the pick, it'll cost you your job.
> 
> ...


we actually got i think 14k per game. but we do need melo to sell more tickets.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

It's not like this guy is just looks good because of his workout, he has to have a lot of talent to be able to be projected in or close to in to the lottery. People don't just like him because of his size, it's also his talent. It's hard to say that anthony is worse than pavel, but he may be. This guy may be a superstar and no one knows it yet. As the workouts continue, we will see more and more if this guys for real or not, and i think he is.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> It's not like this guy is just looks good because of his workout, he has to have a lot of talent to be able to be projected in or close to in to the lottery. People don't just like him because of his size, it's also his talent. It's hard to say that anthony is worse than pavel, but he may be. This guy may be a superstar and no one knows it yet. As the workouts continue, we will see more and more if this guys for real or not, and i think he is.


basically hes big and can run without falling. he impressed gms in a workout vs no one. they were shocked he could run. ooooooh. he should go #1! lol.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

btw; almost all nba players that size eventually get a few serious injuries. even shaq did. its inevitable. hes 18 now and already complaining a little.


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

is he or did he even play in the nba or did he just get undrafted?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Waived for sucking.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

thank goodness i didn't call him a savior or anything hahahaha


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: NO way Kiki passes on Pavel...*



riehldeal said:


> plus if rodney white continues to progress the nuggets have no need for carmelo


:eek8:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

In hindsight, some of these posts damn near made me piss myself laughing. My stomach hurts so bad


----------

